# 16'' Rhom reds cohab



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey all im thinking about giving this a try i have 3 exodons and 1 pleco in my 125gal with the big fella and he doesn't seem to mind the exos but always try to eat the pleco. well i probably go pick up a few reds at around dime size and see what happens. I know when the reds are small the rhom wont attack them but once they get to around 4'' he might be tempted but im hopeing he will get use to them. Let me know what guys think


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

if i were you, i wont do it. piranhas are very unpredictable. 
today your rhom might not do anythng, the next day, you'll find out that the others were killed.
my 6" BDR's attitude changes from time to time..there are times that he's too aggressive, there are times that he's not and i can practically house him with my spilo for 2-3 days. im just pointing out, you'll never know what he's gonna do..so its up to you if you want to take that risk. goodluck


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i wouldnt wanna rish his fins to a bunch of young pygos.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

save your money and just buy a couple tetras since they would be the same size and last just a long


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

r u kidding?

Who would do that with a 16inch rhom like NJ why would you let them nip the big guy


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

At least have somewhere that poor pleco can hide.


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

coutl said:


> r u kidding?
> 
> Who would do that with a 16inch rhom like NJ why would you let them nip the big guy


Trust me there is no wy these litte guys are going to try to nip the big fella. This has to be the smartest ideal im going to have the best of both worlds a huge rhom and a schoal in the same tank. There going to be to small to hurt the rhom and the rhoms going to be to big to catch them by the time they grow out im hoping the rhom will except them. I have another problem i have 3 exondons in the tank im thinking the reds might be to smalll and the exos might make a meal out or them. So should i get rid of the exos or do you guys think the exos will leave them alone the reds will be the size of a finger nail. Let me know what you guys think


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> r u kidding?
> 
> Who would do that with a 16inch rhom like NJ why would you let them nip the big guy


Trust me there is no wy these litte guys are going to try to nip the big fella. This has to be the smartest ideal im going to have the best of both worlds a huge rhom and a schoal in the same tank. There going to be to small to hurt the rhom and the rhoms going to be to big to catch them by the time they grow out im hoping the rhom will except them. I have another problem i have 3 exondons in the tank im thinking the reds might be to smalll and the exos might make a meal out or them. So should i get rid of the exos or do you guys think the exos will leave them alone the reds will be the size of a finger nail. Let me know what you guys think
[/quote]

IMO that rhom will NEAVER just grow to except them thats just there nature man they HATE tank mates 
i tried a baby red like the size of a dime in with my mac and that little guy nip my mac so i took him out the next day so i do think that the red bellys will nip your big fella prolly will not do much damage but as they get bigger who knows?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

dumb idea man- get a few silver dollars and pretend they are reds... sh*t, ive seen tiger barbs chew on a big rhoms fins...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Im sorry to hear you are bored with your rhomb thats obviously the case becuz you are trying to sell it and now your trying to put reds in with it


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

i dont get it either cout---


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Ok, so I added them. I'll let you all know what how it goes.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

J-Lo said:


> Ok, so I added them. I'll let you all know what how it goes.


you have lost your mind


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> This has to be the smartest idea...


Not to be an asshat, but I'd hate to hear the dumbest idea. Why anyone would risk cohabing a 16" rhom with any fish, let alone other piranhas is beyond me. I wouldn't even have the exos in there.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah ur rhom might not do anything but the reds might rip at the rhom.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pics ?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

am i the only one that thought "j-lo" was smarter than this?... how misunderstood i was-


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well he has exo's in there too and there natorious scale eaters and fin nippers

i think the exos might just kill the little p's

yay my 1000th post


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

agreed KoK...use ur head bro...its not gonna work


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the concern guys but everyones trying cohab i just thought it would be cool to be the first to do this cohab so far its looking good no trouble at all. In a few months you guys will try to copy my new trend.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> J-Lo Posted Today, 02:18 PM
> Thanks for the concern guys but everyones trying cohab i just thought it would be cool to be the first to do this cohab so far its looking good no trouble at all.* In a few months you guys will try to copy my new trend. *


Ho hummmm.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

KINGofKINGS said:


> am i the only one that thought "j-lo" was smarter than this?... how misunderstood i was-


Yea I did

Pics to verify your not just lying


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

So what happened? Did the pleco eat the reds?


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Ha! Going on 2 days and so far it's peaceful. =D Pleco is hiding behind powerhead. No deaths or injuries yet. Will post up pics soon.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

soon !


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Laughing is probably best reserved for if this somehow works for at least several months...


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

J-Lo said:


> Thanks for the concern guys but everyones trying cohab i just thought it would be cool to be the first to do this cohab so far its looking good no trouble at all. In a few months you guys will try to copy my new trend.


Certainly not the 1st to try this and unfortunately you wont be the last. This has been tried so many times and failed miserably every time. I just hope your foolishness doesn't cost the lives of any the fish you have put at risk


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

The co-hab is possible long term provided you give them enough space (particularly the rhom)and hiding areas and escape routes for the reds.My concerns would be the size of the tank,and the fact that small pygos feed mainly on fins,they will sneak up on your rhom and put little bites into his caudal and anal fins all day if you are not careful about giving the rhom enough room to swim away quickly without smashing into the glass or decor.Good luck with it!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Laughing is probably best reserved for if this somehow works for at least several months...


True. I laughed when my 8" rhom at the time finally took out the convict hiding in his tank after 6 months...that floating fish head was hilarious!

It's not a matter of IF something will happen, it's a matter of WHEN and to WHAT.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> Thanks for the concern guys but everyones trying cohab i just thought it would be cool to be the first to do this cohab so far its looking good no trouble at all. In a few months you guys will try to copy my new trend.


Certainly not the 1st to try this and unfortunately you wont be the last. This has been tried so many times and failed miserably every time. I just hope your foolishness doesn't *cost the lives of any the fish* you have put at risk 








[/quote]

Poor pooor baby reds.... you would have hated to see my breeding setup. Had probably about 3,000 at one time, due to extreme lazyness about 30 survived.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

estubbaly said:


> The co-hab is possible long term provided you give them enough space (particularly the rhom)and hiding areas and escape routes for the reds.My concerns would be the size of the tank,and *the fact that small pygos feed mainly on fins*,they will sneak up on your rhom and put little bites into his caudal and anal fins all day if you are not careful about giving the rhom enough room to swim away quickly without smashing into the glass or decor.Good luck with it!


I find they feed mainly on fins when not properly fed. Baby reds can eat 3-4 times per day.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say they rhoms fins are going to get picked on when the nattereri are small. Then when they get somewhere between 3"-5" the rhom will begin to take them out. If you want to keep something with a large rhom it should be non-aggressive small fish. I tried silver dollars and it worked great until they got to about 4" or so...then the rhom took them out one by one. He doesnt mess with the small fish...but once they reach that 4"-5" mark...they actually become worth the effort to catch. As far as hiding places...a 125 isnt even big enough for the rhom...let alone places for other fish to hide. I have found that the rhom will herd the other fish to corners anyways...so he will get to them eventually.


----------



## RBPFan (Dec 1, 2003)

You definitely are not the first to ever think of this and try it, don't kid yourself it's dumb not revolutionary.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I would say they rhoms fins are going to get picked on when the nattereri are small. Then when they get somewhere between 3"-5" the rhom will begin to take them out. If you want to keep something with a large rhom it should be non-aggressive small fish. I tried silver dollars and it worked great until they got to about 4" or so...then the rhom took them out one by one. He doesnt mess with the small fish...but once they reach that 4"-5" mark...they actually become worth the effort to catch. As far as hiding places...a 125 isnt even big enough for the rhom...let alone places for other fish to hide. I have found that the rhom will herd the other fish to corners anyways...so he will get to them eventually.


Agreed 100%


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

the reds will be stressed, then the rhom will try to get them and it wont be pretty, thought this forum was for advanced aquarists


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

locust said:


> the reds will be stressed, then the rhom will try to get them and it wont be pretty, thought this forum was for advanced aquarists


lol.... obviously not



> In a few months you guys will try to copy my new trend.


its not a new trend (by a long way)
and i guarantee that anyone with half a brain will not even contemplate this so called "co-hab"


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well at that size of reds its more like a large rhom with tetras and ive seen alot of large rhoms that live with tetras and rarly bother them but at least with tetras they wont damage your rhoms fins

i also think they will be taken out when they are large enough and worth chasing and eating


----------



## Memphis (Apr 26, 2003)

only a 125! ouch


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

pics?


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)




----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

Okay so i was wrong oh well lesson learned i wont try that again


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

your rhomb







them?


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

> Okay so i was wrong oh well lesson learned i wont try that again


Come on...........Tell us what happened.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I think he was lying about the whole thing


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I used to have 6 breeding pairs of convicts in my 125g tank with my 14" rhom. Everything would be fine for a month or two and then one day I would wake up and everything in the tank would be dead. The rhom might tolerate the reds for a little while but eventually they are going to dissappear. That is the least of your worries though...I can only imagine the stress thoes baby reds are gonna put on your rhom from attacking him and eating his fins....bad idea


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

in a related story.... I now have one less neon in my cohab!!!


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

barbianj said:


> > Okay so i was wrong oh well lesson learned i wont try that again
> 
> 
> Come on...........Tell us what happened.


Not a lie i did the cohab all was well the first day then the little guys started to disapear one by one untill theres was none left. I guess they where to slow i still have the 3 fast exos with him. Lesson leared it has to be a very fast fish if you want to try a cohab with a rhom.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

J-Lo said:


> > Okay so i was wrong oh well lesson learned i wont try that again
> 
> 
> Come on...........Tell us what happened.


Not a lie i did the cohab all was well the first day then the little guys started to disapear one by one untill theres was none left. I guess they where to slow i still have the 3 fast exos with him. *Lesson leared it has to be a very fast fish if you want to try a cohab with a rhom.*
[/quote]

... and you needed to try this experiment to figure that out, eh?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I knew the rhomb would







them


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

How much money did you waste learning your lesson?


----------



## J-Lo (Feb 2, 2006)

$25


----------



## Tyrone5797 (Aug 25, 2007)

this thread was very entertaining!!!


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

What a waste of perfectly good fish...


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I find this thread dumb.

Why can people just listen to experience? Why must they challenge a wilds animal behavior? What led you to believe that this cohab would work? You took away the life of 5 reds for no particular reason.

I agree with coult, you are obviously bored with your Rhom and I wouldn't be surprise if something bad happened to it in the near future.

Any more bright idea J-Lo?

Hater


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

well... as an update, j-lo is now trying to trade this poor rhom off for an xbox-


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

LOL but not really, this aint funny.


----------



## michaelj (Nov 18, 2007)

all small piranha live in the wild off of scales and fins alone, good luck with that


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

michaelj said:


> all small piranha live in the wild off of scales and fins alone, good luck with that


He doesn't need luck. It failed.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Old thread that has run its course.


----------

